# How can I completely tame my cockatiel?



## Bananna (Jun 6, 2011)

We've had Jasper for over 6 years now and he's always been aggressive towards hands. I'm sure his behaviour stems from the moment we bought him. At that time, I was terrified of having him sit on my hand, so I begged my father to take him out of his cage. Since Jasper would run away to avoid being picked up, my father had to grab him while he was trying to escape. Keep in mind that I do regret forcing him out of his cage and inflicting fear in him ever since but I was young when we got him and my dad isn't much of an animal lover. Over the years, he did build some trust, he eats seeds and millet from the palm of my hands. When he's out of his cage, he happily climbs on my arm. However, each time I get close to his cage and poke my hand inside, he hisses at me as if he remembers the diabolical claws that used to force him out (this also happens when he's standing on his cage). I tried luring him towards my hand by giving him millet but it's not working, he seems more interested in biting me than getting the treat. He really likes human faces, he lets me caress him with my chin, but he won't let me touch him with my hands (though, he does not mind standing on them). Do you think it's too late to change this habit? I really hope to scritch him some day.


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

6 years ? that bird must be terrified ... try to keep your hand as much as possible near him ... move slowly with your hand ...i don't know about this parrot because by 6 years he should had been trained by now ...lets hear our experts opinion


----------

